# The Future of All star Game?



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

I have read a lot about a International vs team USA game in all star weekend, is there any real chance of this happening,and would you like it?

if these happen to be this year, how would be in the international team for you?


My team
C- Yao Ming-- China
PF- Dirk Nowitzky-- Germany
SF-- Nocioni-- Argentina
SG-- Manu Ginobili-- Argentina
PG-- Steve Nash-- Canada
Bench:

Mehmet Okur-- Turkey
Peja Stojakovish-- Serbia
Leandro Barbosa-- Brasil
Zidrunas Ilguaskas-- Lithuania
Tony Parker-- France
Borris Diaw-- France
Paul Gasol-- Spain

Honorable Mention

Andrea Biedrin-- ?
Darko Milicic-- Serbia
Hedo Torkoglu== turkey
Andre Kirilenko-- Russia
Carlos Arroyo-- Puerto Rico
Nene-- brasil
Samuel Dalembert-- Haiti
?
?
?
i dont remember any other right now


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Deathrow said:


> Andrea Biedrin-- ?


you mean Andris Biedrins, from Latvia, right?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Not good. there usually are only a handful International players worthy of All-Star game.


----------

